# Sweet Salmon Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok well steelhead jerky. Freaking Sams wanted $32 for salmon






Rinsed strips






In the sweet Rum marinade.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 17, 2011)

That sounds great! Is there alot of sugar in that marinade? Would you mind sharing your recipe nepas?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, that sounds sooooooo good!  Would like to see the finished product and hear a little more about that rum marinade!


----------



## venture (Apr 18, 2011)

As usual, I can't wait to see this one.  Do you have time to do anything else??  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 18, 2011)

Lookss good!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds real good, never had salmon jerky before.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2011)

Pretty basic marinade. This recipe is for 1 pound so you can adjust for the pounds you use.

1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup dark rum
1/4 cup soy
1 Tbs lemon juice
4-5 whole cloves or just less than 1/4 tsp ground
6 crushed peppercorns or 1/2 tsp course ground
6 allspice berries or 1/2 tsp ground
2 bay leaf
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cure #1...Only needed if your going to smoke...omit if your going to dehydrate.
1/4 tsp liq smoke (opt for dehydrating)

Mix all together and let marry for 30 mins before adding strips. I heated my marinade to open the spice up but you really dont need to.

Add strips to marinade in a plastic container or bag for a min of 1 hour, longer is better.







Racked. Not going to air dry because i dont have time.






Cold smoke for 2 hours using Alder. Prob in the dehydrator after to speed things up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2011)

[quote name="Venture" url="/forum/thread/105452/sweet-salmon-jerky#post_620102"]
As usual, I can't wait to see this one.  Do you have time to do anything else??  LOL



Good luck and good smoking.
[/quote]


Retired so i have lots of time


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 18, 2011)

Great looking salmon. Like you said it sure is expensive at Sam's but thats my only option. I need to make a trip somewhere and catch some for myself some day.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2011)

I went down to the creek but the salmom wasnt hitting.......LOL

Got the smoke done so now in the dehydrator on 80*






This little one puts a beating on my 80L


----------



## barron (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow that looks really good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh yeah---These are gonna be Great!

They look like miniatures of my Hard Smoked salmon.

That marinade sounds awesome!

Thanks for showing---waiting for the final Qview,

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe nepas!!! I'm going to change afew things like using low sodium soy,trying to keep it healthy ya know!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah let me know how the change is on the recipe.

I just checked the strip, Man are they taking forever to dry.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 19, 2011)

This was the longest jerky i done in years. Finally done this morning. Prob cuz the oils in the fish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks awesome Nepas!


----------

